# Bully, bullies -> Please explain?



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

*I have had several people refer to my dog as a "bully or bullies."
Will someone please explain to me EXACTLY what this means?*
Is it a certain bloodline / mixed bloodline?
Is it negative?

Thank you very much for any information.
I appreciate your time and help.
:woof:


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

certine bloodlines and charcteristics


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

Clubbully

here is a forum all about bullys, lots of information here


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think it depends on where you live. I know people up here that call any blocky looking dog a bully. I have said it too I use to call Mikado my "bullyboy" sorta like a nick name. I think of it more like an umbrella saying for Am. Bullies/ APBT.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

alot of people say it negatively. Bully to me would be any dog that doesn't perfectly fit the standard either on size or features. Nothing wrong with bullies or any dog asking as it's happy and healthy. Some bullies are mixed breeds others are just big dogs and some are apbt bred away from standard even some are pure amstaff( amstaffs I've been seeing lately are bullied out... It's an amstaff dammit! Pinnacle of conformation! Come on! People piss me off...)


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

here's a brief description quoted directly off our website.....

It has been said that the American Bully is a result of selectively bred American Staffordshire Terriers and American Pit Bull Terriers. I find that hard to believe myself. People have been mixing AST with APBTs for decades now. These dogs are often referred to as "show-n-go dogs". Watchdog, TNT, York, Lar Sans, and Gaff are just a few examples of an AST/APBT cross. There are too many variations of appearance and temperament in today's American Bully for this to be true. It may have started out that way with Razor's Edge Kennels but it is obvious that other breeds were used to produce this style of bulldog. This warrants most of them as a mixed breed, or a designer dog. Most of these bullies are still registered under the UKC/ADBA (through registration falsification), thus giving breeders and owners justification to call these dogs "pitbulls" or "bully style pitbulls". These are just generalized names and in no way does this make them American Pit Bull Terriers. The UKC has even put strict standards on conformation to prevent these dogs from entering UKC comformation shows. There are some American Bullies that may meet UKC/ADBA conformation but most of them do not.


The co-founder of Razor's Edge Kennels, Dave Wilson, was one of the first to start calling these types of dogs "American Bullies". The Elite Edge was formed to help promote breeders of this particular style of bulldog. The American Bully Kennel Club (ABKC) was soon established to give recognition to this breed and a place for those to show off these style of dogs. Though they resemble a bigger version of the classic pit dog, the American Pit Bull Terrier, they are an entirely different breed. The American Bully was not bred for performance, therefore, they are considered to be designer dogs bred for companionship and style, unlike the traditional APBT, which was bred strictly for performance. Most bullies are calm around other dogs and not as dog aggressive as pit bulldogs. There are always a few exceptions but generally they are much milder than the APBT. Weight and size of the American Bully will vary amongst the styles, which include the XL and pocket pits. When bred correctly, they can display great muscle mass and definition with a reasonable amount of athletic ability. Many people fancy the bigger heads, wide chest, big rears and heavy bone structures that are associated with the American Bully. There is usually a hefty price tag that goes along with these style of dogs. Most of these high priced "bullies" have health problems due to the faulty characteristics they were selected for. Breeders have been selecting for these exaggerated traits by linebreeding faulty dogs in order to cater to the "bigger is better" mentality of the general public. Much contraversy surrounds the American Bully and breeders of this particular style of dog so I would highly recommend doing your homework first before purchasing an American Bully pup/dog from any breeder.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

wow, thanks for the great responses.

I have registered for the 'bully website', and hopefully, I will learn more information.

Everyone is so kind and helpful here, thank you!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

you're most welcome. you don't have to join a bully forum...most of those guys there are a bunch of backyard breeders with no ethics whatsoever. this is a board for all bully breeds. Any questions you have just post them up, there are quite a few people here that own bullies. I even own a couple of "bullies" myself. Great dogs...just not as atheletic or driven as pit bulldogs.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you, MADBood.
I will certainly ask here for more information. 
I understand what you mean. 

So, a Bully is a Pit Bull, but not a 'full blooded' pit bull.

Thank you!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

You could say that the American Bully is a style of pitbull, yes. However they are not American Pit Bull Terriers.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Very interesting.
I honestly didn't know that.
Thank you for all your help.

I have seen her parents, but you really never know EVERY ancestor of your dog ... do you?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

yes if your dog is papered you shoul know atleast 4 generations... Some pedigrees go back 20 or more generations.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

Although it's also common for the dogs with "bull" in the name to be lumped into the term bully breed. Even dog fancier magazine puts out a mag called, "Bully Breed" with APBT's, AST's, Staffies, English Bull Terriers and American Bulldogs in it.

Depending on the context it could be considered positive, negative, or neither. I tend to think of mongrel, deformed dogs when someone says AmBully... Which is not always the case


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

i just glad everyone is playing nice :goodpost:


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

nate,
Please explain.
I do not understand?


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

he means that sometimes arguements get started on this board because everyone has different opinions its just part of it. When you get a bunch of dog people in a room together you are going to get an arguement somewhere down the line. If you see one going on anywhere on the board just ignore it and go on. Don't let it affect your learning. 


If your dog is registered with a registery you can trace their anstors back as far as the 1800's it just depends on the dog. With out papers from a registory you will never know. 

Bully is a term given to dogs that do not fit the standard for the American Pit Bull Terrier or the American Staffordsire Terrier. They usually have bigger heads, bigger chest, and are short and plump. Its not nessarly a bad thing it just depends on the dog and how it was bred. Some bullies come with alot of health problems because a breeder did not use selective breeding and just bred a bitch and sire because they thought the puppies would look good. They did not perform health test and elminate possible problems. Some bullies are fine they are healthy and are not way out of portion and will live good lives and make good dogs. Most bullies also do not come with the drive that the american Pit Bull Terrier comes with. It has been bred out of them because its not something the breeder was breeding for. The American Bully is mostly bred for looks not for conformation or working ability. This does not make them bad dogs. They are just no longer the same breed because they have been bred for different standards and reasons for many years making them something else.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok, thank you VERY much for explaining that to me.
Interesting...


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Just checked out that bully forum posted in this thread. They have a section for puppies/dogs for sale. Thats how you know its a bunch of BYB's!


----------

